# Grillo annulla l'intervista con Sky



## Kurt91 (17 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Quindi mai il contraddittorio per Grillo in questa campagna elettorale? Andiamo bene


----------



## Livestrong (17 Febbraio 2013)

È sicuramente molto furbo


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Aspetto a giudicarlo dopo che avrà dato le sue motivazioni. Certo che a me questa cosa puzza dato che prima sbandieri a tutti che farai un'intervista con Sky, poi a tre ore cancelli tutto. Mah...


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È sicuramente molto furbo



È sicuramente molto ridicolo


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Beh,scelta alquanto deprecabile.Poi avrà avuto i suoi motivi,ma il contradditorio è importante e credo che non averlo mai affrontato è come partire ad handicap.


----------



## Doctore (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sicuramente chi sta dietro a grillo ha fatto un buon lavoro dal punto di vista mediatico e continua a farlo.


----------



## Solo (17 Febbraio 2013)

Questo è un pazzo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Febbraio 2013)

ROTFL.
Facile la vita quando puoi urlare populismo dal tuo palchetto e rifiutarti di rispondere a domande potenzialmente scomode.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Febbraio 2013)

*Si legge in un comunicato di Sky. "Il canale all news, diretto da Sarah Varetto, sarà comunque oggi pomeriggio a Genova con Fabio Vitale, per invitare Beppe Grillo -si aggiunge- a mantenere il suo impegno e farsi intervistare, come da accordi".*


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2013)

ma voi ce lo vedete questo a rappresentare l'italia in europa? che credibilità avrebbe l'italia? non c'entra niente col topic,è una domanda venuta cosi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma voi ce lo vedete questo a rappresentare l'italia in europa? che credibilità avrebbe l'italia? non c'entra niente col topic,è una domanda venuta cosi.



perche mai dovrebbe rappresentare l'italia visto che non si candida ?


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> perche mai dovrebbe rappresentare l'italia visto che non si candida ?



Mah, io aspetterei la composizione del parlamento. Sai mai che...


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> perche mai dovrebbe rappresentare l'italia visto che non si candida ?



La faccia per il Movimento ce la sta mettendo lui. Non nascondiamoci dietro un dito (sebbene Grillo stia, di fatto, facendo questo).
Chi la rappresenterà l'Italia in Europa? Qualcuno eletto DOPO le elezioni, attraverso il cv? Come può Grillo parlare di democrazia diretta se non si sa chi metterà la faccia al momento del voto? E' tale quale a Berlusconi che non si capisce se sia il candidato premier o meno, solo che almeno lui ha avuto il coraggio di affrontare un contraddittorio. Inutile, il movimento continua a sostanziarsi in questo: "non va bene questo e quello", ma quando si tratta di affrontare "la vita vera" si scioglie come un gelato al sole. Peccato perchè poteva realmente rappresentare una svolta, invece è la solita antipolitica portata avanti da un comico che vorrebbe chiudere le banche ed eliminare il debito con una stretta di mano.

Io veramente non mi sono mai esposto al dire "vota tizio, vota caio, non votare lui" né altro, ma qui veramente mi sento di dire CHIUNQUE meglio del movimento.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La faccia per il Movimento ce la sta mettendo lui. Non nascondiamoci dietro un dito (sebbene Grillo stia, di fatto, facendo questo).
> Chi la rappresenterà l'Italia in Europa? Qualcuno eletto DOPO le elezioni, attraverso il cv? Come può Grillo parlare di democrazia diretta se non si sa chi metterà la faccia al momento del voto? E' tale quale a Berlusconi che non si capisce se sia il candidato premier o meno, solo che almeno lui ha avuto il coraggio di affrontare un contraddittorio. Inutile, il movimento continua a sostanziarsi in questo: "non va bene questo e quello", ma quando si tratta di affrontare "la vita vera" si scioglie come un gelato al sole. Peccato perchè poteva realmente rappresentare una svolta, invece è la solita antipolitica portata avanti da un comico che vorrebbe chiudere le banche ed eliminare il debito con una stretta di mano.
> 
> Io veramente non mi sono mai esposto al dire "vota tizio, vota caio, non votare lui" né altro, ma qui veramente mi sento di dire CHIUNQUE meglio del movimento.



questo è un altro discorso , non a caso manco io digerisco del tutto grillo visto che il suo movimento ha molti punti in comune col culto del dio silvio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Febbraio 2013)

Aspettavo questa intervista, mi spiace che non l'abbia fatta onestamente...

Comunque tante persone criticavano questa scelta di fare l'intervista in tv, moh si rompe perché non la fa, o l'uno o l'altro...



Dexter ha scritto:


> ma voi ce lo vedete questo a rappresentare l'italia in europa? che credibilità avrebbe l'italia? non c'entra niente col topic,è una domanda venuta cosi.



Be, al parlamento Europeo ci è stato ed ha anche parlato.


----------



## Graxx (17 Febbraio 2013)

non bastavano i già tanto ridicoli politici che avevamo...ci voleva anche questo...mah...


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque tante persone criticavano questa scelta di fare l'intervista in tv



Tante? Invece io credo che in molti erano "felici" di questa cosa (anch'io se è per questo e sai che non sono un fan di Grillo), perché così facendo avrebbe dato l'opportunità anche a chi non è ferrato con il web (gli anziani per esempio) di poter ascoltare il punto di vista di Grillo.

Questa fatta da Grillo è una pagliacciata bella e buona che se l'avesse fatta B. sarebbe successo il finimondo. A questo punto non vorrei pensare che in realtà fosse tutto un disegno mediatico di Grillo-Casaleggio perché questa intervista in realtà non l'avrebbero mai fatta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tante? Invece io credo che in molti erano "felici" di questa cosa (anch'io se è per questo e sai che non sono un fan di Grillo), perché così facendo avrebbe dato l'opportunità anche a chi non è ferrato con il web (gli anziani per esempio) di poter ascoltare il punto di vista di Grillo.
> 
> Questa fatta da Grillo è una pagliacciata bella e buona che se l'avesse fatta B. sarebbe successo il finimondo. A questo punto non vorrei pensare che in realtà fosse tutto un disegno mediatico di Grillo-Casaleggio perché questa intervista in realtà non l'avrebbero mai fatta.


Ma a dire il vero mi pare che proprio tu avessi fatto rimostranze su questa scelta, battendo sul fatto che "agli altri non fa andare, mentre lui può" , nonostante fosse solo un'intervista e non un talkshow...
Forse ho confuso con un altro utente, boh...

Comunque come ho scritto prima, pure io sono dispiaciuto che non abbia fatto l'intervista, per me era importante, spero dica i motivi.


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tante? Invece io credo che in molti erano "felici" di questa cosa (anch'io se è per questo e sai che non sono un fan di Grillo), perché così facendo avrebbe dato l'opportunità anche a chi non è ferrato con il web (gli anziani per esempio) di poter ascoltare il punto di vista di Grillo.
> 
> Questa fatta da Grillo è una pagliacciata bella e buona che se l'avesse fatta B. sarebbe successo il finimondo. A questo punto non vorrei pensare che in realtà fosse tutto un disegno mediatico di Grillo-Casaleggio perché questa intervista in realtà non l'avrebbero mai fatta.



Fatti un giro sul FQ. Sull'articolo in cui si parlava della decisione di andare in tv c'erano commenti del tipo:
"Bravo Beppe, li smonterai tutti"
"Sarà una botta per i vecchi partiti"

Nel nuovo articolo in cui Grillo smentisce, robe del tipo:
"Solo i morti e gli stupidi non cambiano mai idea"
"Ha fatto benissimo! E' il modo migliore per dire agli italiani che esiste una vita fuori dalla televisione"

Al livello dei berluscones


----------



## Solo (17 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo per me è peggio, molto peggio di Berlusconi. Finiremmo in default con tutti e due, ma a B. interessa proteggere i suoi interessi, quindi almeno tenterebbe di tener su la baracca. Grillo punta proprio a sfasciare tutto, e ci riuscirebbe in pieno.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Febbraio 2013)

A livello di scientology più che altro


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma a dire il vero mi pare che proprio tu avessi fatto rimostranze su questa scelta, battendo sul fatto che "agli altri non fa andare, mentre lui può" , nonostante fosse solo un'intervista e non un talkshow...
> Forse ho confuso con un altro utente, boh...
> 
> Comunque come ho scritto prima, pure io sono dispiaciuto che non abbia fatto l'intervista, per me era importante, spero dica i motivi.


No ero io a dire quelle cose, ma questo non significa che non lo volessi sentire in tv 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> Fatti un giro sul FQ. Sull'articolo in cui si parlava della decisione di andare in tv c'erano commenti del tipo:
> "Bravo Beppe, li smonterai tutti"
> "Sarà una botta per i vecchi partiti"
> 
> ...



Come dice [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] questi sono ultras della politica e nello specifico ultras di Grillo e del suo Movimento.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Il Fatto quotidiano è come il Giornale. Niente di più, niente di meno.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Fatto quotidiano è come il Giornale. Niente di più, niente di meno.



+1


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Fatto quotidiano è come il Giornale. Niente di più, niente di meno.



Ha semplicemente dei commentatori esaltati


----------



## Facciosnaooo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Favorevole a non andare in tv, contrario a dire "ci vado" e poi rimangiarsi tutto. Una brutta figura.


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Fatto quotidiano è come il Giornale. Niente di più, niente di meno.





Ci sono TRENTORDICIMILA blogger con mille idee diverse,in Economia poi (giustamente) Grillo viene spernacchiato da Stefano Feltri e altri.......
Senza contare che,cosa più importante di tutte,è l'unico giornale che non becca UNA LIRA dallo Stato,mentre per leggere il buonismo del Corriere,i ragli di Scalfari su Repubblica e le minghiate del Giornale PAGHIAMO anche noi


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2013)

Telese, che era vice direttore, ha lasciato il fatto quotidiano proprio per questo motivo. Da quotidiano indipendente si stava trasformando nel foglio di partito di Grillo


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telese, che era vice direttore, ha lasciato il fatto quotidiano proprio per questo motivo. Da quotidiano indipendente si stava trasformando nel foglio di partito di Grillo



Maryo,Telese è una barzelletta vivente su 

Fatti un giro sul sito se non vuoi comprare il quotidiano  Ci sono tanti post di critiche a Grillo,sull'economia,sulla democrazia interna,sull'approccio coi media. Il Fatto ha mille anime,è particolare per questo


----------



## Livestrong (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il fatto non è piu pro grillo, adesso è palesemente pro ingroia. Personalmente è un quotidiano che disprezzo, mille volte meglio il sole 24 ore che parla di cose serie


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Grillo per me è peggio, molto peggio di Berlusconi. Finiremmo in default con tutti e due, ma a B. interessa proteggere i suoi interessi, quindi almeno tenterebbe di tener su la baracca. Grillo punta proprio a sfasciare tutto, e ci riuscirebbe in pieno.


Hahahaha epica !!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ma il Fatto non è neanche un giornale,è un'accozzaglia di articoletti a base di antiberlusconismo d'accatto,complottismo e giustizialismo (e a leggere qualche notizia di politica estera,noto anche un pizzico di antisemitismo).
Cioè,trovi Giulietto Chiesa che nel suo blog scrive: "Gangnam Style è opera del rapper SPY". All'epoca delle polemiche sul concorso per gli insegnanti mi colpì un articolo di un blogger che era un professore precario che diceva "Ma quale concorso,io sono un grande professore,faccio leggere il giornale in classe e porto i miei alunni agli incontro di Consumo Critico!1!1!".

E poi,i commentatori...


Detto questo,a me dispiace che non abbia rilasciato l'intervista.
Già me lo immaginavo mentre rispondeva alle domande sul Fiscal Impact dicendo: "Tutti a casa,usciamo dall'UE,torniamo alla Lira!!!!1!1"


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahahaha epica !!



Lollo però non vedo mai argomentazioni quando parli di Grillo, o di economia in generale.
A me piacerebbe davvero (ma lo dico sul serio, sono interessato alla tua opinione visto che sei un utente di un certo spessore che è convintissimo di Grillo) potermi confrontare alla pari con te sull'argomento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Lollo però non vedo mai argomentazioni quando parli di Grillo, o di economia in generale.
> A me piacerebbe davvero (ma lo dico sul serio, sono interessato alla tua opinione visto che sei un utente di un certo spessore che è convintissimo di Grillo) potermi confrontare alla pari con te sull'argomento.



Allora cerco di spiegarti perchè ho deciso di dare il mio voto al MoVimento ... 

Partiamo con il chiedervi un piacere... cerchiamo di cambiare la dialettica quando si parla del M5S io non dò il mio voto ad una persona ( in questo caso Grillo ) ma do il mio voto ad un movimento....quindi " perchè dai il tuo voto a Grillo " è una dicitura di vecchia politica quando votavi la persona o il partito senza aver la ben che minima idea sul cosa proponesse nel proprio programma.... 

detto questo 2 cose importanti.. il Movimento..che tra poco non sarà più Movimento a 5 stelle ma diventerà Comunità a 5 stelle visto quello che sta succedendo in italia .. mi ha convinto... 

Mi ha convinto l'idea che sta alla base del progetto... una rivoluzione che parte dal basso... senza compromessi con nessuno e senza finanziamenti da parte dello stato ...

poi possiamo entrare in 1000 tecnicismi ma la verità è una e penso che sia il vero motivo per cui il MoVimento sta avendo successo... il mio voto a quella classe politica che ci ha portato in questo schifo non lo avranno MAI ...

capisci... ora hai 2 possibilità....1 ) Votare Monti il nano o Gargamella e sperare ( non so come ) che magicamente smettano di fare i loro interessi e prendano in mano SERIAMENTE questo paese ... oppure...

oppuree...

Fare un salto nel buio con questi ragazzi che non hanno NULLA a che vedere con la politica... nulla a che vedere con queste persone che hanno fatto degli interessi personali l'unica spinta lavorativa... 

io ho deciso...e con me milioni di persone che rischieranno.. siamo nella condizione di non poter piu sbagliare.. altri 5 anni di berlusconismo oppure di Pd sarebbe UN DISASTRO a livello economico...

e tu da persona intelligente mi dirai ... " ma come vai a fidarti a livello economico del movimento ? " ... ok la penso come te... non lo so !!! ... la risposta è .. non lo so...

ci provo mi butto.. tanto dall altra parte abbiamo : 

Il nano : che ha fatto sta facendo e farà solo i suoi interessi 
Gargamella Bersani : Un incapace vestito da prete che fa gli interessi solo dei suoi compagni di mangiata 
Monti : Il meno peggio ... ma la delusione di come ha adoperato in questi mesi mi ha completamente spiazzato... tasse a profusione senza senso civico e logico è da pazzi ... DA PAZZI... 

E quando io parlo di tasse e sistema lavoro " troppo complesso " di cuneo fiscale INADEGUATO di pressione fiscale da PAZZI non lo dico per sentito dire... non lo dico da studente ... e solo chi mi conosce meglio sa che tipi di lavoro faccio...

ed è per questo che vi dico che COSI NON SI PUO' andare avanti ... siamo sul baratro... o prendere e fare la RIVOLUZIONE oppure affondare tra 1000 parole al vento ... promesse fatte...

chiudo dicendo una cosa : 

cercate di dare una possibilità a questo paese...cercate di guardare lontano...voi preferite il 70enne berlusconi in parlamento oppure preferite un giovane di 40anni con 2 lauree ?? Voi preferite in parlamento una mamma o un indagato per corruzione ....dai ragazzi cerchiamo di dare un opportunità a questo paese... non volete votare il moVimento ??? non fatelo ... ma non ricascate nel solito tranello ...

P.s : Un giorno vi racconterò come opera la politica di Sinistra ...


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora cerco di spiegarti perchè ho deciso di dare il mio voto al MoVimento ...
> 
> Partiamo con il chiedervi un piacere... cerchiamo di cambiare la dialettica quando si parla del M5S io non dò il mio voto ad una persona ( in questo caso Grillo ) ma do il mio voto ad un movimento....quindi " perchè dai il tuo voto a Grillo " è una dicitura di vecchia politica quando votavi la persona o il partito senza aver la ben che minima idea sul cosa proponesse nel proprio programma....
> 
> ...



Sono contento, mi hai fornito un ottimo quadro del complesso.

Dimmi se sbaglio, in estrema sintesi:

-Questo è un voto contro la vecchia politica
-Questo è un voto al buio, "sulla fiducia".

Dimmi se sbaglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono contento, mi hai fornito un ottimo quadro del complesso.
> 
> Dimmi se sbaglio, in estrema sintesi:
> 
> ...



Si forse un pò troppo semplificato ma è piu o meno : 

-Questo è un voto di protesta contro la vecchia politica marcia schifosa e indegna 
-Questo è un salto nel buio , tanto dall altra parte sappiamo giò cosa faranno ... nulla... ci proviamo..magari qui va meglio ...


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si forse un pò troppo semplificato ma è piu o meno :
> 
> -Questo è un voto di protesta contro la vecchia politica marcia schifosa e indegna
> -Questo è un salto nel buio , tanto dall altra parte sappiamo giò cosa faranno ... nulla... ci proviamo..magari qui va meglio ...



Certo, probabilmente è troppo semplificato.
Però c'è una cosa che non capisco: mi parli di salto nel buio, però sai cosa vuole fare il movimento, sta scritto nel programma.
Tu stesso hai letto e censurato fortemente l'idea di Grillo di chiedere il referendum sull'euro. E' questo che non capisco: stanno dicendo cosa faranno dopo (che siano cose giuste o sbagliate, è un altro discorso), come si può distinguere con il vecchio dicendo "lasciamoli provare, non sappiamo cosa faranno"?


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

come ben sapete sono sempre imparziale e totalmente indipendente a livello politico quindi mi andrebbe di aggiungere una cosa sul M5S

tale movimento interpreta realmente quello che vogliono gli Italiani e quello che hanno sempre avuto dentro ma che senza avere mai un' alternativa hanno taciuto.....
conosco tantissime persone che lo voteranno non solo per mandare a casa tutti, ma per il programma.....gente che non vuole più guerre ingiuste o sperperare i soldi in situazioni paradossali!!

il M5S sta portando una grandissima innovazione, ovvero vuole fare partecipare di più i cittadini alle decisioni e dargli gli strumenti per farlo, quando si dice che Grillo non vuole più l' Euro ad esempio si dice un' inesattezza, lui vuole un bel referendum dove i cittadini si possano esprimere....

io non dico che siano gli unici che possano risolvere le cose, ma di sicuro stanno facendo svoltare il paese a un senso critico nei confronti di quello che sta accadendo senza più essere passivi!!

Si può anche non votare o sostenere altre candidature, ma di sicuro il "modus operandi" dovrebbe essere traslato anche nelle altre realtà.....la libertà è partecipazioni e la politica deve essere serenità di prendere le decisioni in modo condiviso e plurale perchè se più persone cooperano per prendere una decisione sarà matematicamente più giusta, perchè maggiormente condivisa!!


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> come ben sapete sono sempre imparziale e totalmente indipendente a livello politico quindi mi andrebbe di aggiungere una cosa sul M5S
> 
> tale movimento interpreta realmente quello che vogliono gli Italiani e quello che hanno sempre avuto dentro ma che senza avere mai un' alternativa hanno taciuto.....
> conosco tantissime persone che lo voteranno non solo per mandare a casa tutti, _ma per il programma_.....gente che non vuole più guerre ingiuste o sperperare i soldi in situazioni paradossali!!
> ...



Io continuo a non capire due cose:

1) Come si può dire "vogliamo coinvolgere di più i cittadini" "Più trasparenza" "Democrazia diretta" quando: NON si sa chi sia il candidato premier (quindi, in sostanza, i cittadini "direttamente", cosa starebbero eleggendo?) e non c'è stato, nè ci sarà, uno straccio di contraddittorio con qualsiasi esponente del suddetto movimento.
2) Come possa pensare di funzionare un sistema democratico quando tu mi dici che la gente vota il Movimento per il suo programma. O meglio, aumenta la mia convinzione che il cittadino medio non è minimamente in grado di capire cosa sta facendo, al momento del voto.


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

guarda le mie parole sono ben chiare e forse fanno trasparire un mio apprezzamento che non volevo dare ma semplicemente sottolineare alcuni concetti che altrimenti sarebbero restati inespressi.....
rispondo alle tue domande
il M5S a mio avviso ha un programma facilissimo da capire e non è altro che un punto di partenza e non un diktat, quindi sempre in evoluzione....

la trasparenza e il confronto non viene fatto direttamente con chi ha messo in queste condizioni il paese, ma all' interno del Movimento con le riunioni periodiche nelle città e la connessione a internet....

per quanto concerne dunque la partecipazione non è il "votare un partito" ma esserne coinvolto a livello decisionale ed intellettuale.....

dai per anni la gente decideva chi votare a seconda delle frasi dette nei talk show e adesso si riunisce in luoghi oppure on line, direi che è un bel cambiamento!!

con questo non voglio essere lo sponsor o convincere nessuno, ma semplicemente sottolineare alcuni punti come potrei fare per altri partiti


----------



## James Watson (18 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Partiamo con il chiedervi un piacere... cerchiamo di cambiare la dialettica quando si parla del M5S* io non dò il mio voto ad una persona ( in questo caso Grillo ) ma do il mio voto ad un movimento....quindi " perchè dai il tuo voto a Grillo " è una dicitura di vecchia politica quando votavi la persona o il partito senza aver la ben che minima idea sul cosa proponesse nel proprio programma.... *
> 
> capisci... ora hai 2 possibilità....1 ) Votare *Monti il nano o Gargamella* e sperare ( non so come ) che magicamente smettano di fare i loro interessi e prendano in mano SERIAMENTE questo paese ... oppure...



La coerenza fatta persona eh lollo...


----------



## James Watson (18 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> tale movimento interpreta realmente quello che vogliono gli Italiani e quello che hanno sempre avuto dentro ma che senza avere mai un' alternativa hanno taciuto.....



Andiamoci piano con certe affermazioni, l'"interpretare realmente quello che vogliono gli italiani" non è tanto diverso dal famoso discorso dei berluscones che rispondevano alle critiche con la frase preconfezionata "la maggioranza degli italiani ci ha votato quindi ci ha dato il mandato per fare questo e quello", dimenticandosi poi che, anche se avevano preso il 46,8%, il 53,2% degli italiani di fatto, non avevano votato per loro. Calma a proclamarsi emissari della volontà popolare..


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Andiamoci piano con certe affermazioni, l'"interpretare realmente quello che vogliono gli italiani" non è tanto diverso dal famoso discorso dei berluscones che rispondevano alle critiche con la frase preconfezionata "la maggioranza degli italiani ci ha votato quindi ci ha dato il mandato per fare questo e quello", dimenticandosi poi che, anche se avevano preso il 46,8%, il 53,2% degli italiani di fatto, non avevano votato per loro. Calma a proclamarsi emissari della volontà popolare..



James sai quanto io stimi il tuo pensiero e il tuo modo di fare quindi non pensare che io abbia scritto qualcosa come se fosse legge assoluta, ma solamente il pensiero di chi osserva semplicemente la situazione in modo imparziale....
detto ciò io ho scritto che il M5S interpreta quello che vogliono gli Italiani inserito in un discorso più ampio di risposta a chi dice che il M5S non ha un programma o che le persone non lo conoscono, le guerre non le vuole nessuno ma qualcuno continua a votare le missioni di pace (pace?) per esempio e le persone in piazza sono Italiani che condividono il programma del M5S e che lo vorrebbero realizzato e che capiscono benissimo che sarà solo il punto di partenza.....
tutto qui...

non farei parallelismi con altre epoche o altri partiti visto che non avrebbe senso per tre motivi, il primo il M5S non è mai stato in parlamento, propone persone serie e non vuole convincere nessuno, ma al contrario spianare una strada nuova....


----------



## James Watson (18 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> James sai quanto io stimi il tuo pensiero e il tuo modo di fare quindi non pensare che io abbia scritto qualcosa come se fosse legge assoluta, ma solamente il pensiero di chi osserva semplicemente la situazione in modo imparziale....
> detto ciò io ho scritto che il M5S interpreta quello che vogliono gli Italiani inserito in un discorso più ampio di risposta a chi dice che il M5S non ha un programma o che le persone non lo conoscono, le guerre non le vuole nessuno ma qualcuno continua a votare le missioni di pace (pace?) per esempio e le persone in piazza sono Italiani che condividono il programma del M5S e che lo vorrebbero realizzato e che capiscono benissimo che sarà solo il punto di partenza.....
> tutto qui...
> 
> non farei parallelismi con altre epoche o altri partiti visto che non avrebbe senso per tre motivi, il primo il M5S non è mai stato in parlamento, propone persone serie e non vuole convincere nessuno, ma al contrario spianare una strada nuova....



mi basta questa precisazione..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Qui si parte dal presupposto che chiunque ci porterà nel baratro da un punto di vista economico. Io credo che soltanto Berlusconi ci potrebbe allo sfascio e l'abbiamo visto con il suo ultimo governo, né "Gargamella" né "Il professore" secondo me ci farebbero fare la fine della Grecia. Dal momento, poi, che il movimento si vota sulla fiducia, non critico la vostra scelta però non venitemi a dire "come si fa" a votare Monti o Bersani, per piacere.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che vuol dire votare "sulla fiducia"? Il M5S ha un programma fatto da Grillo ( o chi per lui), e faranno quello. Non è assolutamente un voto sulla fiducia!

E sinceramente è un programma davvero osceno. Il M5S ha acquisito consenso perchè come in tutti i periodi bui si scatena un'ondata di populismo (è la storia che lo dice) e perchè c'è una figura come Grillo che aizza le piazze, ma di concreto cosa dice nei comizi a parte "mandiamoli a casa", "quello è un fantasma", ecc? Mi pare abbastanza normale che non sia andato da Sky...


----------



## vota DC (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non avrebbe mai dovuto acconsentire visto che il principio era di non andare in televisione.



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire votare "sulla fiducia"? Il M5S ha un programma fatto da Grillo ( o chi per lui), e faranno quello.



Buona parte dei parlamentari grillini farà gli Scilipoti e i Favia di turno. Già molti dicono che "bisogna essere responsabili sennò la sinistra si allea con Monti", figuriamoci quello che faranno quando avranno il seggio parlamentare. Poi in realtà ogni regione avrà il suo programma visto che capita pure con i partiti più strutturati, il programma nazionale è solo un simbolo se non si vincono le elezioni.


----------



## Dapone (18 Febbraio 2013)

quoto lollo in tutto.

forse la scelta di accettare un'intervista e poi annullarla senza tante spiegazioni, mi ha lasciato un po' spiazzato.

ma capiremo la motivazione più avanti. senz'altro, Grillo e i suoi hanno fiutato qualcosa.

il mio voto andrà a loro comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> La coerenza fatta persona eh lollo...



" Monti il nano o Gargamella " fanno parte della vecchia politica e vanno trattati come tali ... rifiuti


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ok ora una domanda semplice semplice... 

- Perchè Gargamella paladino dei comunisti ( ammesso che il comunismo esista ancora ) non ha detto mezza parola sulla riduzione degli stipendi e sul numero dei parlamentari ?? 

Lo so , non risolveremmo NULLA a tagliare gli stipendi di questi parassiti ma sarebbe un buon punto dipartenza ...


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telese, che era vice direttore, ha lasciato il fatto quotidiano proprio per questo motivo. Da quotidiano indipendente si stava trasformando nel foglio di partito di Grillo



Talese è un ferrara più magro

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cmq per me l'errore di grillo è stato fatto a monte cioè dire che ci andava, doveva rimanere coerente sin da subito e andare in tv solo in un dibattito con tutti gli altri


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire votare "sulla fiducia"? Il M5S ha un programma fatto da Grillo ( o chi per lui), e faranno quello. Non è assolutamente un voto sulla fiducia!
> 
> E sinceramente è un programma davvero osceno. Il M5S ha acquisito consenso perchè come in tutti i periodi bui si scatena un'ondata di populismo (è la storia che lo dice) e perchè c'è una figura come Grillo che aizza le piazze, ma di concreto cosa dice nei comizi a parte "mandiamoli a casa", "quello è un fantasma", ecc? Mi pare abbastanza normale che non sia andato da Sky...



Questo è il punto CRUCIALE, e non ho ancora visto un Movimentiano, chiamiamoli così, replicare a questa affermazione.
Se nel programma ci fosse scritto "castreremo con una mannaia arrugginita ogni primogenito italiano" (e non ci vanno lontanissimi) sul programma, sarebbe ancora un voto "sulla fiducia"?

- - - Updated - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> " Monti il nano o Gargamella " fanno parte della vecchia politica e vanno trattati come tali ... rifiuti



Monti è in politica da meno tempo di Grillo.

- - - Updated - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok ora una domanda semplice semplice...
> 
> - Perchè Gargamella paladino dei comunisti ( ammesso che il comunismo esista ancora ) non ha detto mezza parola sulla riduzione degli stipendi e sul numero dei parlamentari ??
> 
> Lo so , non risolveremmo NULLA a tagliare gli stipendi di questi parassiti ma sarebbe un buon punto dipartenza ...



Verissimo.


----------



## Brain84 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente vorrei proprio sapere perchè Grillo abbia rifiutato l'intervista a Sky. Servono i motivi altrimenti penso molto male. Senza contradittorio sono capaci tutti a parlare, sopratutto Grillo.
Come ben sapete sono pro movimento a 5 stelle da sempre, ma questo dietrofront di Grillo è quantomeno anomalo


----------



## James Watson (18 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> " Monti il nano o Gargamella " fanno parte della vecchia politica e vanno trattati come tali ... rifiuti



No caro Lollo, questa volta non ci sto a giocare al tuo gioco. Se vogliamo fare un dibattito politico serio è evidente come le stesse regole che devono valere per me devono valere per te. Se a te da fastidio che qualcuno ti dica "voti grillo" si auspicherebbe che tu sia il primo a non dire agli altri "voti tizio, caio o sempronio", per altro utilizzando nomignoli denigratori che poco dovrebbero avere a che fare con un dibattito politico di un certo livello che qui dentro si è sempre cercato.
Vorrei, inoltre, ricordarti che il leader del mio partito ha pubblicamente spiegato le ragioni per cui non ha voluto mettere il suo nome sul simbolo del partito stesso, nonostante avesse la legittimazione popolare del risultato di ben due elezioni primarie (quelle vinte per diventare segretario di partito e quelle vinte per diventare capo della coalizione e candidato premier del centrosinistra (benché questa figura di fatto non sia prevista dall'ordinamento costituzionale).





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok ora una domanda semplice semplice...
> 
> - Perchè Gargamella paladino dei comunisti ( ammesso che il comunismo esista ancora ) non ha detto mezza parola sulla riduzione degli stipendi e sul numero dei parlamentari ??
> 
> Lo so , non risolveremmo NULLA a tagliare gli stipendi di questi parassiti ma sarebbe un buon punto dipartenza ...



Sorvoliamo sul comunismo usato come termine denigratorio va che è meglio (studiare la storia del partito comunista italiano dovrebbe essere un esercizio di buona cultura politica).

Testuale dal programma del PD:


> la politica deve recuperare autorevolezza, promuovere il rinnovamento, *ridurre i
> suoi costi* e la sua invadenza in ambiti che non le competono. Ad esempio, attraverso una riforma profonda dei servizi
> pubblici locali bisogna avere l’attenzione di *incidere su di un sistema di potere assai consolidato che alimenta e incoraggia
> i costi perversi della politica. Serve una politica sobria perché se gli italiani devono risparmiare, chi li governa deve
> ...



Inoltre:





Infine, visto che siamo anche in periodo di regionali:

"E' necessario prendere iniziative urgenti sui costi delle regioni". Lo ha detto Pier Luigi Bersani incontrando nella sede del Pd i presidenti e capigruppo regionali del
partito. "Ci sono disparita' evidenti ed eclatanti. Non e' piu' tollerabile che una regione spenda due e un'altra 8. Sono costi non piu' giustificabili in nome dell'autonomia", ha sottolineato Bersani.
"Continuare cosi' significa far perdere credibilita' all'autonomia stessa", ha detto il segretario del Pd lanciando "tre iniziative urgenti" sul tema: ridurre e riformare i costi delle istituzioni e dei gruppi, mettere online tutti i costi e far certificare i bilanci dei gruppi regionali.
"E' il momento -ha aggiunto- di aprire una riflessione sull'assetto istituzionale delle regioni a partire da una visione autonomistica dello Stato correggendo disfunzioni che nel corso degli anni si sono verificate".

Infine, Ambrosoli (candidato del patto civico per la lombardia):
-) "Voglio tagliare i costi della politica, partendo partire proprio da quanto percepiscono il presidente, gli assessori e i consiglieri. Parlo di numeri certi: il mio obiettivo è di dimezzare le cifre fissate di recente dalla conferenza Stato-Regioni per le indennità degli amministratori."

-)Il candidato presidente ha poi chiarito che a queste somme non andranno sommati altri rimborsi. “I candidati della mia lista civica si sono già impegnati, se eletti, a rinunciare ai rimborsi.


Basta informarsi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Febbraio 2013)

James a me sembrano solo parole, non c'è credibilità...
Si parla dei costi delle regioni con annesse tematiche, ma io non dimentico che prima dell'arrivo di Monti il PD si astenne dal votare l'abolizione delle province proposto da di pietro facendo saltare tutto... (per inciso, abolizione delle province previsto nello stesso programma del pd in quelle elezioni )
E' per questo che le persone non vogliono votare più questi personaggi.
A parole sono tutti bravi, i fatti però sono altri...
Quanto meno gli eletti del m5s hanno davvero fatto ciò che dicevano sulle riduzione degli stipendi in Sicilia, senza bisogno di leggi particolari o meno, quelli del PD no...


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

Sul programma del Movimento, niente? Sempre voto di fiducia?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 2) Come possa pensare di funzionare un sistema democratico quando tu mi dici che la gente vota il Movimento per il suo programma. O meglio, aumenta la mia convinzione che il cittadino medio non è minimamente in grado di capire cosa sta facendo, al momento del voto.



adesso lo capisci?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> adesso lo capisci?



Eh Luka, l'ultima volta che ho votato ero ancora giovane e ignaro, o quasi.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire votare "sulla fiducia"? Il M5S ha un programma fatto da Grillo ( o chi per lui), e faranno quello. Non è assolutamente un voto sulla fiducia!
> 
> E sinceramente è un programma davvero osceno. Il M5S ha acquisito consenso perchè come in tutti i periodi bui si scatena un'ondata di populismo (è la storia che lo dice) e perchè c'è una figura come Grillo che aizza le piazze, ma di concreto cosa dice nei comizi a parte "mandiamoli a casa", "quello è un fantasma", ecc? Mi pare abbastanza normale che non sia andato da Sky...



In 3/4 righe c'è tutta la sostanza


----------



## Livestrong (18 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok ora una domanda semplice semplice...
> 
> - Perchè Gargamella paladino dei comunisti ( ammesso che il comunismo esista ancora ) non ha detto mezza parola sulla riduzione degli stipendi e sul numero dei parlamentari ??
> 
> Lo so , non risolveremmo NULLA a tagliare gli stipendi di questi parassiti ma sarebbe un buon punto dipartenza ...


I parlamentari non prendono sti gran stipendi, quello che sarebbe da eliminare è il contorno, come le agevolazioni, il sistema delle pensioni e le auto blu, ma stiamo sostanzialmente parlando del nulla


----------



## Livestrong (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente vorrei proprio sapere perchè Grillo abbia rifiutato l'intervista a Sky. Servono i motivi altrimenti penso molto male. Senza contradittorio sono capaci tutti a parlare, sopratutto Grillo.
> Come ben sapete sono pro movimento a 5 stelle da sempre, ma questo dietrofront di Grillo è quantomeno anomalo



Anomalo non direi... A memoria non ricordo un confronto televisivo di grillo, le sue sono sempre state sentenze buttate lì senza un contraddittorio vero e proprio


----------



## Livestrong (18 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> .
> Quanto meno gli eletti del m5s hanno davvero fatto ciò che dicevano sulle riduzione degli stipendi in Sicilia, senza bisogno di leggi particolari o meno, quelli del PD no...



aridaje con sti stipendi in sicilia


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

si beh in effetti chi prende una pensione di 80 mila euro al mese non penso che voterà il M5S......hahahahaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Parole , quelle di Bersani sono solo parole ... Come quelle del nano ... Quante volte ha promesso e poi non mantenuto ??? Millemillantamila...

Ora basta , è un insulto alla mia intelligenza ..


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

Io continuo a non capire perchè nessuno risponde alla mia domanda.


----------



## James Watson (19 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> James a me sembrano solo parole, non c'è credibilità...
> Si parla dei costi delle regioni con annesse tematiche, ma io non dimentico che prima dell'arrivo di Monti il PD si astenne dal votare l'abolizione delle province proposto da di pietro facendo saltare tutto... (per inciso, abolizione delle province previsto nello stesso programma del pd in quelle elezioni )
> E' per questo che le persone non vogliono votare più questi personaggi.
> A parole sono tutti bravi, i fatti però sono altri...
> Quanto meno gli eletti del m5s hanno davvero fatto ciò che dicevano sulle riduzione degli stipendi in Sicilia, senza bisogno di leggi particolari o meno, quelli del PD no...



L'ho detto prima: basta informarsi.
Non serve il servizio segreto britannico per il contributo del partito democratico alla riforma dei vitalizi per i parlamentari, non serve il servizio segreto britannico per andare a leggersi la proposta di legge presentata da Enrico Letta ed altri il 21 dicembre 2010 per trasformare i vitalizi in normali pensioni regolamentate secondo la legge corrente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire perchè nessuno risponde alla mia domanda.



Perché una risposta non ce l'hanno neanche loro Morto..
si vota il cambiamento (millantato) in quanto tale, senza entrare nel merito.


----------



## James Watson (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tanto per completezza di informazione: mi scuso per il copia-incolla ma in questo caso mi sembra doveroso riportare pari pari parte del contenuto della proposta di legge 3981 del 21 dicembre 2010 a firma degli on. Letta, Boccia, Dal Moro, De Micheli, Garavini, Mazzarella, Mosca, Vaccaro:



> In questo quadro l’attuale regolazione dell’assegno vitalizio di cui fruiscono i parlamentari si configura – per la sproporzione tra contributi versati e trattamenti percepiti e per l’eta` anticipata alla quale e` possibile accedere ai suddetti trattamenti – come un vero e proprio privilegio, la cui conservazione sarebbe particolarmente odiosa agli occhi dell’opinione pubblica. La presente proposta di legge intende, al contrario, garantire ai cittadini che svolgono il mandato parlamentare, e solo per il periodo del mandato, un trattamento in tutto e per tutto analogo a quello che gli altri cittadini si vedono riconosciuto in relazione ai propri periodi di lavoro. Il parlamentare non verrebbe in questo modo favorito (come invece accade con la normativa vigente), ne´ danneggiato (cosa che potrebbe disincentivare l’impegno in politica di particolari categorie di soggetti, con detrimento per la democrazia). La normativa proposta estende quindi ai periodi di esercizio del mandato parlamentare l’applicazione delle norme generali che disciplinano il sistema pensionistico obbligatorio, assimilando tali periodi, ai soli fini pensionistici, ai periodi di esercizio di attivita` di lavoro subordinato.
> Tali periodi saranno pienamente ricongiungibili con gli altri periodi di contribuzione.


----------



## robs91 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sul programma del Movimento, niente? Sempre voto di fiducia?


Per forza che non rispondono sul programma, anche perchè soltanto un folle può credere a tutte le promesse che Grillusconi spara nelle piazze tipo: 

1)referendum sull'uscita dall'euro(incostituzionale ma vabbè)
2)via l'imu( anche a quelli che hanno castelli come prime case?)
3)via l'Irap(40 miliardi)
4)reddito di cittadinanza da 1000 a tutti i senza lavoro(altri 60 miliardi)
5))ridare tutte le risorse tagliate negli ultimi 10 anni a sanità e istruzione(un'altra 40-50 di miliardi)
6)n pensione si va a 60 anni(perchè no le baby pensioni?)
7)ridurre a 20 le ore settimanali di lavoro(com'è comunista il nostro Beppe)
8)chiudere equitalia(l'evasione come la combatti? e poi vallo a dire ai dipendenti che ci lavorano)

E così via...

Grillusconi è solo l'ennesimo populista che specula sui problemi degli italiani,promettendo cose irrealizzabili.Ma evidentemente a quelli che lo votano va bene così,contenti loro contenti tutti.


----------

